# crosscut sled for Bosch 4100



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi. I have a Bosch 4100. I was looking to build my own crosscut/miter sled.

I have very limited space so I was looking to make a single sled that could fit multiple roles.

Initial inspiration, for 4100: http://www.instructables.com/id/6-Tips-to-building-a-better-Cross-cut-Sled-for-you

However I would like to have it adjustible for blade width (without having to make seperate inserts). Something like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS_Cv9LSVS0

I'd also like to be able to make miter cuts. I've obviously seen the Rockler (http://www.rockler.com/tablesaw-crosscut-sled) and was initially pondering making the left side of my fence pivotable. Downside of this is that this would mean you had a pivotable left side fence and an adjustible right side fence. I'm concerned that allowing both adjustments may not be ideal for 90 degree cuts in terms of ensuring the fence is correcly adjusted.

The alternative is to have an additional miter fence (or fences) as pictured here: http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss61/jbertelson/PICT0006-4.jpg Downside of this (for me) is it's one more thing to install/remove/store.

Also, I came across this: http://www.woodsmithshop.com/media/pdf/403/precisioncrosscutsled.pdf Is that a Kreg fence track? It looks like it from the label in the picture but I couldn't see anything like it on their website. I like the built-in foot.

Curious for peoples comments?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are asking a lot...*

Sleds are so simple, I would just make two, one for the thin and one for the full kerf blades.

The miter adjustability is not that difficult to set up. Use a draftsman' triangle or a digital angle gauge. Here's mine:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/table-saw-sled-build-49218/


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Sleds are so simple, I would just make two, one for the thin and one for the full kerf blades.


As I said, I'm very short on space. I'd rather not make multiple.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you must have "no" space.....*



crazybrit said:


> As I said, I'm very short on space. I'd rather not make multiple.



A sled is only 3" thick. So if you don't have space for two of those you will have to dicker with the adjustments for different width blades, nothing I would put up with. The more adjustable it is the more you have to fuss with the set up unless you make it "fool proof" The zero clearance advantage to a sled may be lost if your adjustments aren't spot on.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> nothing I would put up with.


I didn't ask you to put up with it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

crazybrit said:


> woodnthings said:
> 
> 
> > nothing I would put up with.
> ...


If you don't have space to store a table saw sled you better find a different hobby.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ok then.*

But I guess I have to put up with your rude comments.... nothing like a newbie with an attitude. Welcome to this very friendly forum..... :huh:




crazybrit said:


> I didn't ask you to put up with it.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

crazybrit said:


> I didn't ask you to put up with it.


I think everyone was trying to help you Crazy brit...Oh darn...You did not ask me what I think.:whistling2:


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

In defense of crazybrit, I think a "friendly" forum would attempt to help, not chastise. The OP has been a member for almost 3 years and, apparently, has not had many questions needing help, or the need to comment on others posts very often. 
It does seem that some members have the need to comment on every post made whereas I, and I'm sure others, only add their comments when they have something useful to add to the thread, and, ask questions when various opinions from others could prove helpful.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks for the "rant' ...*



rcp612 said:


> In defense of crazybrit, I think a "friendly" forum would attempt to help, not chastise. The OP has been a member for almost 3 years and, apparently, has not had many questions needing help, or the need to comment on others posts very often.
> *It does seem that some members ..... have the need to comment on every post made whereas* I, and I'm sure others, only add their comments when they have something useful to add to the thread, and, ask questions when various opinions from others could prove helpful.



And just where is your helpful or useful information on the topic of this thread? I gave my opinion AND posted a link to my sled, more than some. If you want to "call out someone" quote them, other wise keep your useless comment to yourself. This OP has an attitude and I called him on it. If you want to add to this discussion, then provide something useful, not just a rant and a personal attack.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

There is no charge for the free advice, but you get what you pay for ... just sayin'

I feel over-charged,,,,,,,,,,,,just sayin'


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, BTW, I have a Bosch 4100, just no sled for it so nothing to add to OP's question. But, I'm sure he'll get good advice from someone.


----------

